# Controlling router table dust



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I think we all have trouble controlling dust from the router table. I just purchased a product called Dust Router from Keen Products ( Keen Products dust collecting - Dust collectors for table saws and router tables ) that has a soft plastic cup that fits over the router shaft just under the router bit. I found that it captures 100% of the router dust. It comes with two hoses (one for the plastic cup and one for the fence) and they merge for attaching a shop vac. To install I had to drill a 2 1/4" hole in the side of the router table just under the table top and I had to make sure the hole for the hose from the soft plastic cup would line up. Being a typical male, I ignored the instructions that came with the products & didn't drill any of the hole it called far because I couldn't see where they were needed. Just looked at the photo on the box. So far it works great. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That looks like a nice set up Malcolm. I'm of the belief that it's impossible to get ALL of the dust, but that looks like it would get most of it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Malcolm,

THANKS FOR POSTING THAT. The link provided helpful information and I followed it closely. Richard Keenan was awarded a patent on this product on Mar. 15, 2011. What I did find interesting is that his website photos show his patent number [7,905,260 B2], yet the voice on the website refers to the product as "Patent Pending". It is a very nice-looking product and appears to be quite effective. For a guy like you with numerous router tables equipped with several brands and sizes of routers - something like this can be a very welcome addition. I would guess you could (potentially) have a setup similar to a residential central vacuum with outlets easily accessible to each RT. 

I also noticed an entertaining typo in the text: The flexible under-table collector was referred to as being made of "silicon" which is quite wrong - actually the addition of a trailing "e" (making it silicone) would be accurate.

THANKS AGAIN FOR POSTING THIS!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Many of my router tables I had placed a 4" dust port so when I used that router I rolled the table near the dust collector. Now I won't have to do that. Also several of the tables there was no need to put a dust port on the fence so all the dust was pulled from under the table top. Those do a fairly good job. I am going to start changing those over to the Keen dust collection. Also I have a hepa filter in the shop vacs for better dust control but not in the large dust collector.


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Would a shop vac with a smaller hose closer to the cutter e more effective at removing more dust?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Wish I'd patented that 'router table dust collector' as my table saw has the very same thing botched together using waste pipe and old vacuum cleaner hoses. The router table will be getting one once I've built a bigger table than the one I have.Oh well, at least it shows my idea had merit


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I purchased the Keen router table dust collector and it arrived Tuesday. Much to my dismay, It does fit if you are using a Dewalt DW625 router. This router has a rectangular opening in the base instead of a round one. I did some slight trimming of the silicone boot trimming off the sides so it would fit the opening and I think that it will work.

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that has this same router. I may have to get a longer hose than came with the kit. I use a Jointech smart fence and the dust collection port is on the end of the fence and not the center and the hoses that come with the Keen are not very long.


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

richjh said:


> I purchased the Keen router table dust collector and it arrived Tuesday. Much to my dismay, It does fit if you are using a Dewalt DW625 router. This router has a rectangular opening in the base instead of a round one. I did some slight trimming of the silicone boot trimming off the sides so it would fit the opening and I think that it will work.
> 
> I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that has this same router. I may have to get a longer hose than came with the kit. I use a Jointech smart fence and the dust collection port is on the end of the fence and not the center and the hoses that come with the Keen are not very long.


From where did you order your Keen router table dust collector? Oh, wait, I found it on Woodcraft's site.


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

I am thinking about getting this collector but can't seem to find just how the silicone cup attaches to the bottom of the table. I think I have seen adhesive, velcro and holes mentioned. I would appreciate a fairly detailed description of just how it stays up there. Probably I should have figured it out but I haven't. I understand that the cup collapses as you raise the router to change the bit but I wonder just how much height is lost to the collapsed cup. Thanks in advance for this information.
Phil


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

On the Keen Dust Router product there is a piece of plastic that fits on the bottom of your router place. In the center is a round piece that has velcro for attaching the rubber cup. On my Triton router I had to use a small screwdriver to push the rubber cup around the base of the router. 

I too have a dust port on the end of the fence. I attached the shortest hose under the table and have it coming out the side of the router table and the longer hose attaches to that to form a junction for going to the shop vac. 

I have a double router table with two routers that are used for box joints. There is no dust port on the fence because there is no fence. So I used two of the Keen products - one for each router. I attached the longest hose of each and connect those two hoses together that go to a shop vac. I did check with Keen and they do sell longer hoses for $2.50 a foot plus shipping.
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, Malcolm, for the information. So the plastic piece sticks to the plate by adhesive? And how much would you estimate you lose in above-the-table height when the cup is pushed up against the plate by the raised router? I do appreciate the description of the works of this thing.
Phil


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I ordered mine from Amazon.com. As Malcom mentioned, The hoses that come with it are long enough to reach the dust collection port at the end of the fence. I may have time to try it out this weekend and report on my results.


----------

